# Too Hoochie?



## StereoXGirl (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok, I really like the way this *Guess?* dress looks.

But I keep going back and forth on whether it's a little too much on the hoochie side or not. lol. I really can't decide. Do you guys think this is ok to wear, or is it too over the top? My judgement in this department isn't always the best. lol.

It comes in black or white.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 28, 2008)

I think it's fine unless the white is completely see through.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it's fine unless the white is completely see through. OMG...that would be bad! LOL!


----------



## KatJ (Apr 28, 2008)

I like it! Am I remembering correctly that you're a bit on the short side? If so, you can get away with it easy. Us shorter can usually get away with a little more than taller ones.


----------



## ticki (Apr 28, 2008)

i think it looks great, but if you're concerned then you could always layer something on top.


----------



## bia910 (Apr 28, 2008)

i really like it, and like ticki said you could always put something on top.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas, ladies!

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like it! Am I remembering correctly that you're a bit on the short side? If so, you can get away with it easy. Us shorter can usually get away with a little more than taller ones. Yep! I'm 5'0". I hadn't thought of that, but you're definitely right!


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Apr 28, 2008)

It reminds me of that dress that Cher wore in Clueless and the dad says, "It looks like you're wearing underwear." Sorry, but it does. What about if you get cold and your nips show through?


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Apr 28, 2008)

I think it's fine.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *shyiskrazy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It reminds me of that dress that Cher wore in Clueless and the dad says, "It looks like you're wearing underwear." Sorry, but it does. What about if you get cold and your nips show through? Oh, I always wear lined bras to prevent that. You make a good point, though! It does look like that dress! LOL! Too funny...


----------



## _becca_ (Apr 28, 2008)

I think its nice.. not hoochy at all!!


----------



## akathegnat (Apr 28, 2008)

I see nothing wrong with it. It's cute!


----------



## Anthea (Apr 28, 2008)

I think it looks nice. Which colour are you thinking of getting?


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 28, 2008)

I like it as well! I think as long as there are no visible panty lines then it'd be fine. And, as the others have said, it really depends what you wear it with. I'd go with a ballet flat or a lower heel if you're worried about looking hoochie, lol


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 28, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *shyiskrazy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It reminds me of that dress that Cher wore in Clueless and the dad says, "It looks like you're wearing underwear." Sorry, but it does. What about if you get cold and your nips show through? LOL! That's what I was thinking. 
I think it would look nice in black.


----------



## crapola (Apr 28, 2008)

i think it looks pretty and not hoochie at all. i think white would look classier than the black though


----------



## LilDee (Apr 28, 2008)

That dress is totally cute!

I love it in the white


----------



## daer0n (Apr 28, 2008)

So cute, i like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i was thinking maybe in black but it actually looks really good in white!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 28, 2008)

it really depends on the shoes IMO


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 28, 2008)

I think it looks good. Either one would be a good decision. Just hope its not see through. That would suck. Lol.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 28, 2008)

I find it to be very nice looking and for the hot ass weather we're receiving, appropriate.

GUESS has really nice clothing. I think white would look best on you.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 28, 2008)

I think it's cute. With the right accesories it'd be great


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the input ladies! You've really brought up a lot of things for me to think about!


----------



## monniej (Apr 28, 2008)

if you're young, petite and in shape (which you are!) i think this dress would be gorgeous. i don't think it would be considered hoochie. it would be hoochie if any of the items above were lacking! then i say walk away! lol~


----------



## Nick007 (Apr 28, 2008)

If you have the body for then wear it!!!! You'll look hot and feel good about yourself. Great self-esteem boost!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 28, 2008)

Go for it!


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 28, 2008)

It's cute, it reminds me of "Cher's" dress in _Clueless_, only a little bit longer.

Maybe w/ a cute belt around the waist or a little cardigan if you feel too exposed.

EDIT: Lol, I didn't read before posting that someone said the same thing about _clueless_ I guess it really does look like it then!


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 29, 2008)

Shaundra, you buying it online or at the store?

Cus if you are getting it the store - try it on and take a picture of it to give us a better feeling on how it'll look. EVEN THOUGH I think it looks nice and would like nice on you and Celly is bomb-ass for her opinions, haha. Kid, I keed.


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 29, 2008)

HOOCHIE?!

Lmao..i havent heard that word since 98' haha my middle school years.





but anyways, black is sexier. I would buy the black one. but then again if i had the "body".


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Shaundra, you buying it online or at the store?
Cus if you are getting it the store - try it on and take a picture of it to give us a better feeling on how it'll look. EVEN THOUGH I think it looks nice and would like nice on you and Celly is bomb-ass for her opinions, haha. Kid, I keed.

I'd prefer to get it from the store to make sure it isn't see-through and I get the right size! lol. This is my final exam week, but maybe this weekend I can stop by the store and see if I can get some pics in the changing room! lol!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *XkrissyX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HOOCHIE?!


Lmao..i havent heard that word since 98' haha my middle school years.





but anyways, black is sexier. I would buy the black one. but then again if i had the "body".

OMG...I was a Junior in high school in 98! lol!


----------



## kellianne76 (May 1, 2008)

I don't think it's hoochie at all! Go for it.


----------



## classylass (Jun 6, 2008)

heck no! not hoochie! very cute! esp. in white.


----------



## Lemae (Jun 6, 2008)

too hoochie WHAT?!

why?! Because it is tighter against the body than most dresses in style now?

Naw girl the length is great, there is a modest neckline that doesnt show cleavege but also doesnt choke you and that broad is just WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too damned skinny to be wearing a white dress whoever that model is wow gain some weight!


----------



## TracyRoa (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't think it's hoochie at all.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 6, 2008)

Back in my skinny days- i had a white dress, similar to that. It's summer! It's going to be hot!

Just make sure it's not see through and you dont buy a size too small, and you'll be fine.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just make sure it's not see through and you dont buy a size too small, and you'll be fine. ditto,
Plus yr short and skinny, you could murder this dress, easy...


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jun 6, 2008)

On this model, the dress doesn't appear hoochie. Place this dress on a more buxom person and we'd have a problem.


----------



## Karren (Jun 6, 2008)

Black would look great, Shaundra!!


----------



## vivelamour (Jun 6, 2008)

I like it. I don't think it'll be hoochie at all unless if your boobs pop out like Kim Kardashian.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 6, 2008)

You will look smashing in that dress!


----------



## Andi (Jun 6, 2008)

I actually thought it looked somewhat conservative. I donÂ´t mean that in a bad way though. I guess that shows what IÂ´d consider hootchie, that dress is tame!

I think you can get away with a lot more hoochie, Shaundra lol. YouÂ´re a petite girl, I really canÂ´t imagine you looking hoocie at all!!!


----------



## janey8889 (Jun 7, 2008)

Nope... very pretty!


----------



## missprissy82 (Jun 7, 2008)

it would be classier in white, imo... also, to turn down the "hoochie factor", my rule is the shorter the dress, the shorter the heel.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't think its hoochie at all. I thought of clueless as well. I was just watching it last night lol


----------



## ivette (Jun 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bia910* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i really like it, and like ticki said you could always put something on top.


----------



## ~Ms.August~365 (Jun 7, 2008)

It's a very cute dress, not hoochie AT ALL. Just make sure it's not see through. And it has more length than most mini dresses, so you're ok here


----------



## b_rittany91 (Jun 15, 2008)

It's really cute!

I think black would be the nicest.


----------



## eric (Jun 15, 2008)

Oooooh I like it!!!! Are you getting the white or the black??? OR BOTH!! haha I dont think its hoochie at all, very form fitting but very classy at the same time!!!


----------



## ticklishlpgrl (Jun 15, 2008)

lovely dress. dont ever get a dress in white..like another users said, it maybe see-through. on top of that, white dresses are so hard to maintain. they get dirty really easily and youll probably have to bring it to the cleaners often. also, they tend to make you look bigger than you really are. since its so fitting, it may over-accentuate slight buldges here and there. even if youre petite itll still do that.

i say get it in black.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 17, 2008)

no, it looks fine to me. i say black for the color.


----------



## bCreative (Jun 17, 2008)

that dress is fine...no where near the word hoochie.


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 18, 2008)

it's cute,, and it will look good on you coz you petite right??? you can wear something on top if you are uncomfortable...


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 27, 2008)

Its a lovely dress.


----------



## southcitybabe (Jun 27, 2008)

Id go with black, but Id probably wear/take a cardi or something to cover my arms


----------



## aney (Jun 27, 2008)

It doesn't look hoochie to me!


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Jun 27, 2008)

layering on top can be good.. and the black would look good with a small cardigan and some pumps or cute heels for a more proffessional look!


----------



## flychick767 (Jul 8, 2008)

I think that is a beautiful dress. Not hoochy at all.


----------



## lapuce (Jul 8, 2008)

I like it. If you have the body for it, bring it on!!

I know I couldn't because of my bust area and hip



but wish I could.


----------



## rondagaus (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute dress. I love it.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 20, 2008)

I think the black would be ok for a date night. The white one ok for a vacation. But for daytime everyday wear, maybe not b/c it's tight-fitting.


----------



## x33cupcake (Jul 21, 2008)

i really like that dress, theres nothing hoochie about it


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Jul 21, 2008)

Being black would take away its hoochie-ness. Wear a 3/4 sleeve cropped cardigan, diamond hoops and a nice bracelet, leave your hair down, and add a little clutch. I may look into it myself!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think the dress is nice, and I would get it in either black or white!

Not hoochie at all.


----------



## ricababyy (Jul 21, 2008)

There's a black look a like from forever21 if u wanted to get the white one &amp; get the black at a cheaper price.

The dress would look adorable with some stiletto pumps.


----------



## Pomander_ (Jul 23, 2008)

Not skanky at all! If you can pull that off, totally go for it.

(Although if you're ordering it online, I would go for the black just in case the white is see-through. Speaking from experience!)


----------

